# Resilient Channel For Basement Ceiling



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

I am considering using Resilient Channel in my basement ceiling insted of wood strapping to aid in soundproofing. Has anyone else tried this? If so, where is a good place to get it from. I have been all over the internet, there are different kinds and a wide range of prices. 

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks,


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Stingray said:


> I am considering using Resilient Channel in my basement ceiling insted of wood strapping to aid in soundproofing. Has anyone else tried this? If so, where is a good place to get it from. I have been all over the internet, there are different kinds and a wide range of prices.
> Any advice would be great.
> Thanks,


We have used it many times in Multi unit dwellings (Apts, condos, etc...)

Your best bet is to find a local Drywall Supplier that stocks steel framing. If they have steel framing (which they all do)....they will definitely have resilient channel.

It's a great way to change the sound waves and increase your soundproofing. The best method is a single layer of 5/8" sheetrock. Then the resilient channel, then another layer of 5/8" sheetrock.

Another option to consider - you could look into 1/2" 'quite rock'. The costs come out to about the same when you factor in the time savings if using just the 1/2" quite rock (no channel or double sheetrock layers).

Link:

http://www.quietsolution.com/


----------



## woodmagman (Apr 16, 2007)

Stingray said:


> I am considering using Resilient Channel in my basement ceiling insted of wood strapping to aid in soundproofing. Has anyone else tried this? If so, where is a good place to get it from. I have been all over the internet, there are different kinds and a wide range of prices.
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks,


HD carries it, remember most of the sound travels in your ducting if you have forced air. Weight the effort......


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

woodmagman said:


> HD carries it, remember most of the sound travels in your ducting if you have forced air. Weight the effort......


Are you sure HD carries it? I know they have 'high-hat' steel channel...But did they start carrying resilient channel (acoustic rated channel: RC-2 for ceilings and RC-1 for walls)? :huh:

FWIW - Here's a link on more information about using steel RC channel for sound deadening:

http://www.soundproofing.org/infopages/channel.htm


----------



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> HD carries it, remember most of the sound travels in your ducting if you have forced air. Weight the effort......


I do have a forced air system, what would be the proper way to soundproof the ducting?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Stingray said:


> I do have a forced air system, what would be the proper way to soundproof the ducting?


Links:

http://www.acousticalsurfaces.com/hvac/duct_lag.htm?d=26

http://www.soundsuckers.com/duct.htm#duct

http://www.allnoisecontrol.com/products/WrapBarrier.cfm

http://www.soundseal.com/barricade/b-10-lag-qfa-soundproofing-pipe-and-duct-wrap.shtml


----------



## John M12 (Jan 16, 2010)

woodmagman said:


> HD carries it, remember most of the sound travels in your ducting if you have forced air. Weight the effort......


You can find them at www.soundrite-acoustics.com, you would only use resilient channel when you're building a sound room or a recording studio. Other wise place Roxul between the 2 x 4's and mass loaded vinyl over the studs with plaster board as a final layer.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

IN general, you only ever want one air cavity. So all channels, clips furring, etc would go on the joists (or studs), never on existing drywall. 

This has been specifically tested and studied at length: http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/triple_leaf_effect/


----------

